# Chamise Burl JR Aaron



## GeorgeS (Jul 1, 2016)

Ok folks this Chamise Burl came from @vegas urban lumber. It's an amazing Burl. I will definitely be looking for more of this! It turn smoothly, sands easily, doesn't smell and finishes nicely. Guys don't hesitate to grab some of this when it becomes available.











 







 

Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2016)

Cool! Looks like some maple burl and oak burl had a baby!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Cool! Looks like some maple burl and oak burl had a baby!



I would agree! I thought when I was turning it it's color looked like Maple Burl with the grain of HRB. It has lots of squiggly lines in it.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 2, 2016)

Great Fit, Form and Finish on a great looking piece of timber.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> Great Fit, Form and Finish on a great looking piece of timber.
> 
> Les



Thank you sir!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2016)

That is a real good looker George. Has a lot going on all over.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 2, 2016)

Handsome pen George

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

@ironman123 @manbuckwal Thanks guys!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

Gorgeous wood and even better craftsmanship.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 2, 2016)

Great looking figure on the Chemise burl. Beautiful pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 2, 2016)

@Kevin @Foot Patrol Thank you both!


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 2, 2016)

Beautiful pen George. I googled Chemise burl to see what I could find. Very interesting-not a lot of burl but nice scenery.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 2, 2016)

spelled chamise with an A

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jul 2, 2016)

though i got a good laugh when i saw the "scenery" when searching chemise with an E

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Jul 2, 2016)

Not sure which are better. The burls would get you in a lot less trouble---

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Not sure which are better. The burls would get you in a lot less trouble---



I think @Mrs RipJack13 would give me a good frowning if I asked to trade for some chEmise...








I love you honey.... :)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 3, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> though i got a good laugh when i saw the "scenery" when searching chemise with an E



Whoops! If anyone needs a lesson in browser history deletion after that let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 4, 2016)

Beautiful pen, George -- excellent craftsmanship and gorgeous burl, that's a recipe for success

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Beautiful pen, George -- excellent craftsmanship and gorgeous burl, that's a recipe for success



Thanks for that Duncan! It means a lot to me when turners as good as you and a bunch of the other guys here give compliments like that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 4, 2016)

great pen and amazing wood! Wonder if that wood would take dye, seems like some interesting possibilities...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 4, 2016)

Those are beautiful! May I ask where you bought the pen kit?


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 4, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Those are beautiful! May I ask where you bought the pen kit?



Thank you! That kit came from John David Jones at Signature Pen Supply.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 4, 2016)

@barry richardson Dye would be interesting!


----------

